# Voile Mojo RX Available



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

The Voile website now has the Mojo RX available to buy.

Splitboard: Voile Official Site - backcountry splitboards, skis, telemark bindings, and avalanche rescue shovels

$1095 with the LRS bindings... 

That is a really good price.


----------

